

Apple fanatic returns Surface,blogs about it,gets burnt in comments. As usual. - dragonbonheur
http://www.zdnet.com/reboxing-why-im-returning-my-microsoft-surface-7000007937/

======
jezfromfuture
Lol the comments are full of the worst fanboys I think , anyone denying that
surface is a turd hasn't actually used one.

